# wwyd? riding w/o a carseat situation



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

So my SMIL has planned a birthday trip for FIL. She sent us the itinerary today. One of the things on the list is a "Ride the Ducks" tour of DC.
http://www.dcducks.com/index.htm
It just occurred to me that if we do this with them, DD will be riding in this thing completely unrestrained, no car seat, no seatbelt. We still have her RFing in our car! I am not sure how I feel about this....part of me says what are the chances of something bad happening, the other part is the what if factor. So mamas WWYD in this situation?


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'd imagine it's equivalent to riding a bus or other form of public transportation and I wouldn't worry about it. She's 3, so she can understand basic safety if you explain to her the importance of sitting and such.


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

We were just in DC and few weeks ago and watched the DC Ducks boat drive right out of the water. It's pretty cool.

We also saw them down by the capitol. They are pretty high up and seem to go fairly slow. I personally would feel okay with it. But thats me.


----------



## angelamariebee (Jun 20, 2008)

Anytime I have to take DD into a moving vehicle (bus, trolley, etc) without a carseat I am PARANOID so I understand your hesistation. I'd probably still go, but I'd be extra cautious!


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
I'd imagine it's equivalent to riding a bus or other form of public transportation and I wouldn't worry about it. She's 3, so she can understand basic safety if you explain to her the importance of sitting and such.









:

you could take your DD on a bus so she kind of knows the drill beforehand. i would guess it's pretty safe, though.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

Anything driven by a professional driver is safer than your car. Anything bigger than most cars is safer... and duck boat tours are a blast! Go for it! (and explain that she has to sit down obviously.)


----------



## harmonyhobbit (Sep 16, 2008)

My kids have ridden busses, and I feel they are safe. Research shows that even in accidents, unrestrained kids in school busses are rarely seriously injured. The likilhood of a tour bus tippping over is very slim.


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

not sure if I caught this right, but your dd is rear-facing at 3 years old? I'm scratching my head at the ergonomics there----


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
not sure if I caught this right, but your dd is rear-facing at 3 years old? I'm scratching my head at the ergonomics there----

We have two kiddos at 5 yo. 5 mo. that is rearfacing.









Anyway, I think I'd be as worried about going in the water w/o a lifejacket. But I think I would contact them and get some more info. on safety if it's not on the homepage. And then make a decision.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The Ducks carry life jackets on board.


----------



## just_lily (Feb 29, 2008)

My concern wouldn't be the lack of carseats.

Personally, I wouldn't go.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
My concern wouldn't be the lack of carseats.

Personally, I wouldn't go.

Oh jeeeez, neither would I.
Too many accidents with these boats.


----------



## AAK (Aug 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
Oh jeeeez, neither would I.
Too many accidents with these boats.

I would go. You can't live in fear of everything. If it makes you feel better, find out the stats of the company you are planning your tour with. I saw the boston duck boats all the time when I lived there. I never heard of an accident, but maybe there has been. It is a town of gossip though, so I would have thought to have heard about it.

Amy


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAK* 
I would go. You can't live in fear of everything. If it makes you feel better, find out the stats of the company you are planning your tour with.

I agree...if we get too carried away being afraid of how things could go wrong or hurt us or our children, we'd never leave the house...


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AAK* 
I would go. You can't live in fear of everything.

That's a silly way to put it, we're on trips and outings a lot, but only those that we consider safe. We do not live in fear just because I wouldn't go on that one trip. But if you've read the link I quotet, that's too many accidents where too many people where killed.


----------



## momma-d (Feb 2, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
That's a silly way to put it, we're on trips and outings a lot, but only those that we consider safe. We do not live in fear just because I wouldn't go on that one trip. But if you've read the link I quotet, that's too many accidents.

I agree that there appears to have been a lot of accidents surrounding the converted trucks and the like...but...they were pretty old sources (the most recent was 2002, I think). Perhaps the standards have improved.
Why don't you call the company who will be running the trip and ask them...? Find out what type of vehicles they use and their track record...


----------



## Love_My_Bubba (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lanamommyphd07* 
not sure if I caught this right, but your dd is rear-facing at 3 years old? I'm scratching my head at the ergonomics there----

My DS was 3 in February and he just hit 33 lbs. I'm not sure about height restrictions since we turned him almost as soon as we could because of motion sickness issues. Either way he could have been RF for weight until very recently.

ETA: I would go, if you're arelly concerned just check out their safety record.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momma-d* 
Why don't you call the company who will be running the trip and ask them...? Find out what type of vehicles they use and their track record...

Me? I'm not OP?
(And I don't even live in the US.)


----------



## mamarootoo (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
That's a silly way to put it, we're on trips and outings a lot, but only those that we consider safe. We do not live in fear just because I wouldn't go on that one trip. But if you've read the link I quotet, that's too many accidents where too many people where killed.

you're in more danger driving in your car than on one of those tours.

but i agree that it's all about every person's comfort level


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
That's a silly way to put it, we're on trips and outings a lot, but only those that we consider safe. We do not live in fear just because I wouldn't go on that one trip. But if you've read the link I quotet, that's too many accidents where too many people where killed.

Driving in a car is NOT safe - but I'd be willing to bet you do it every day


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
That's a silly way to put it, we're on trips and outings a lot, but only those that we consider safe. We do not live in fear just because I wouldn't go on that one trip. But if you've read the link I quotet, that's too many accidents where too many people where killed.


Um.... do you drive, or ride in, a car???









The Duck tours have tons of life jackets onboard, and drivers who pay VERY close attention to the people on board. I have ridden the Seattle Duck tours a few times, even though one of their vehicles sunk not that long ago.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamarootoo* 
you're in more danger driving in your car than on one of those tours.

but i agree that it's all about every person's comfort level










Quote:


Originally Posted by *vbactivist* 
Driving in a car is NOT safe - but I'd be willing to bet you do it every day









Nope! We don't have a car at all. I don't even have a lisence.
We don't want to drive a car because of the environment, and also we live centrally in a big city, we can basically walk everywhere and that's what we do. There's also public transportation if we're going somewhere else.
We only drive when we are at grandparents for visits.
So, vbactivist, how much do you owe me?


----------



## changingseasons (Mar 24, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pixiekisses* 
There's also public transportation if we're going somewhere else.
We only drive when we are at grandparents for visits.

Ok- 1) you DO use a car, albeit occasionally... and 2) how is using public transportation any different that riding in a tour bus/boat?


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I would do it, I used to have an amphibious jeep (mostly for BIG puddles, like chest deep, ok the river..) and its pretty much a blast.


----------



## pixiekisses (Oct 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *changingseasons* 
Ok- 1) you DO use a car, albeit occasionally... and 2) how is using public transportation any different that riding in a tour bus/boat?

Yeah, we ride a car a few times a year in the country of a small town.

And, that depends on the statistics, doesn't it? We don't use public transportation on a daily basis at all because we don't have to. We can walk to anything we need from day to day. And, the statistics here for public transportation accidents are very good. There are hardly any accidents ever. There was one person who died like 5 years ago, and that was because another person on the tram stabbed him to death with a knife. So, really doesn't count does it. Besides from that people just don't get hurt on public transportation here usually.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *just_lily* 
My concern wouldn't be the lack of carseats.

Personally, I wouldn't go.

The vehicle in the article is a different type than the duck tours use. The duck tour vehicles are WWII era and quite safe. There was a "sinking" in Seattle but everyone got out safely.

I would go and have a great time.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

I live near Branson where there are Duck tours and I've never felt the desire to take one and my dad said they were silly and dangerous so we never went. I don't know if they have child-sized life vests on board... or infant ones with the crotch strap? I won't go near a body of water without appropriate flotation devices so that'd be one factor. I guess if you want to go, see if they have a life vest for your daughter.

I think these kinds of things are really silly anyway so I'd probably just skip it.


----------



## harmonyhobbit (Sep 16, 2008)

We have taken our children on tourboats with out a life jacket. they are very safe. but they always wear one on a small boat. If you are concerned, you can pick up a child's jacket for $10.


----------



## Kim Allen (Jun 28, 2008)

I was just going to bring up the safety issue of sinking but it looks like someone has already showed you that. We have them in a town nearby and i remember as a little kid taking a class trip in those and a month later one sank(with a whole class on one).... I have hated them ever since. Btw I also think that there are freak accidents all the time but I cannot see my self on that thing agian.. DH also is very freaked out about them which is rare because he is not afraid of anything.

BTW we live by the branson mo one as well.


----------



## mmgrimm (Aug 21, 2007)

We have actually taken both DS's, 3 and 2, on the "Ride the Ducks" in DC. It was alot of fun for them but the entire time all I thought about was what could go wrong. We did bring their own life vests so I knew they had one that fit properly. Would I take them again? Not until they were much older!


----------

